
Headphone batteries explode on flight to Australia - giis
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2017/03/15/world/headphone-batteries-explode-flight-australia/#.WMl3WmdaA8o
======
georgecmu
_Flight attendants rushed to help and poured a bucket of water on the
headphones, but the battery and its cover had both melted and stuck to the
floor._

[http://spectrumfx.net/blog/lithium-battery-fires-why-not-
wat...](http://spectrumfx.net/blog/lithium-battery-fires-why-not-water)

Probably not a good idea to pour water on an electrical / lithium fire. I
expected airplane personnel are now routinely trained to deal with battery
fires.

~~~
bahmboo
Ideally you'd put it in a bucket of water to contain the blobs of liquid hot
magma and to generally cool the thing. But who has a bucket of water ready and
is willing to handle a flaming device?

"the FAA instructs flight attendants to use water or soda pop. Water-based
products are most readily available and are appropriate since Li-ion contains
very little lithium metal that reacts with water. Water also cools the
adjacent area and prevents the fire from spreading. Research laboratories and
factories also use water to extinguish Li-ion battery fires. "

[http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/safety_concerns_w...](http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/safety_concerns_with_li_ion)

------
r00fus
From the CNN article [1] it says that the ATSB spokesman has declined to
mention which brand of headphones caused the fire. I wonder why that isn't
being publicized. Beijing to Melbourne - could it be a KIRF or is it a major
brand?

"However, a spokesman wouldn't reveal what type of batteries or headphones
were involved. He said the incident had occurred on February 19."

[1] [http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/14/asia/australia-headphone-
explo...](http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/14/asia/australia-headphone-explosion-
flight/index.html)

------
belovedeagle
> In addition, overcharging the packs — or charging them too fast — can also
> lead to overheating and a short circuit that can cause a fire.

Oh great. Now in addition to users who think they need to disconnect their
laptop when it hits 100% charge, we'll have users who think they need to let
it charge 10%, discharge a little, charge 10%, etc. It's almost like battery
manufacturers _want_ people to wear out their batteries faster with this
FUD... oh wait.

